# Anyone have Shellcrackers



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

I seem to be overrun by snails this year. I want to try shellcrackers before any chemicals. Has anyone had experience with shellcrackers? Are shellcrackers stocked in any northwest Ohio waters? Do they breed with bluegills or only other shellcrackers? Any info. appreciated!


----------



## SonOfDavid (Jun 2, 2015)

They take care of them. My cousin and I put some in our grandparents pond, around 10 fish did it


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have them ( Red Ear Sunfish) in my pond, they hold there own but do not over reproduce, I do not get very many of them during the summer but I seem to catch way more of them Ice fishing and most of mine are less then 7" so they never got real big but I don't have snails either so that may be an issue. Im in Dayton for what its worth.

Salmonid


----------

